# leftover ink



## Penburst (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a fountain pen with a converter that had black ink. I switched to a reddish ink, "Apache Sunset",  by first "completely" flushing both the nib assembly and converter several times, then drying out before filling with the Apache Sunset ink. After some brief writing, the black ink reappeared, then switched to the Apache Sunset. I repeated the cleaning, including soaking of the nib assembly. Same problem. Where is that black ink coming from? All thoughts welcomed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 21, 2015)

The "feed" of your FP must be cleaned off more effectively than what you have done so far. Even after repeated rinse there is still residue build up. Would suggest that you continue to flush some more until ALL the "black" is gone before refilling with your new color.


----------



## jsolie (Jan 21, 2015)

I agree.  I think it's residual ink in the feed.  When you cleaned out your FP, did you take everything apart and let things soak in distilled water to loosen up dried ink?  This will also be a self correcting situation as the blank ink gets flushed by the Apache Sunset there will be less of it to contaminate the new ink.  This could make for some interesting writing in an unintended color.

When I change inks, I take apart everything I can and really work on the feed.  It can be tricky taking things apart if the ink has been in the pen for a while.  A longer soak in distilled water helps.

As a side note, how do you like Apache Sunset?  I'm considering getting a bottle.


----------



## Penburst (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll do a more thorough soaking/cleaning. Thanks. 
The Apache Sunset is very much sepia to my eye. Having an old-school develop & print photo background, I find sepia to be a very pleasing hue.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jan 21, 2015)

couple of caps of ammonia in 8oz of your flushing distilled water will be good to rid you of that ink too.


----------

